# Need Info On Pocket Watch Please



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi

I recently found at a carbooty a pocket watch and im wondering if its worth anything or worth keeping.

It doesnt have any hall marks that I can see so not gold or silver, it says "Beaucourt" and Argentina with the numbers 12611 on the first inside cover. Then 2nd inside cover has again 12611 marked on it and looks like someones etched their name and 1900 on it. Also inside by the movement it again has stamped "Beaucourt"

The seconds hand is missing and there is no way I can see that you wind it up unless its one of those that has a key, if so then thats lost.

Heres some pics if thats any help -


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well it's a bit 'rough' at the mo' but there is one very similar (or the same?) on evilbay here

Beaucourt was the trade mark of *Japy FrÃ¨res *of Beaucourt in France one of the largest french manufacturers of raw movements for watches and clocks.

It is key wound and it's stamped 'ARGENTAN' which is a place in northern France but I think it means that the case is an alloy (may be wrong there, memory ain't what it was).

I think if you google 'Japy FrÃ¨res watches' and 'Beaucourt watches' you should get some useful info.

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris

Your right it is abit rough at the moment, but if its worth $400 or Â£250 when done up I guess its a keeper. Im not too hot with restoring watches so think I should leave it for abit before I do anything with it.

I guess the first thing to do is get a key from somewhere to wind it up and see if it runs.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, it is from Japy Freres in france. But forget the 250 quid, Japy made affordable watches in those days - and at the fleebay you'll get those watches for about 50 to 80 quid.

Nevertheless they are interesting pieces of time!

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Andreas

Will have a look at getting a key first and seeing if the thing runs. As it only cost a quid I may aswell practice with it and see how I get on.

Dont suppose anyone knows what key I need to buy, had a look on ebay and theres all different sizes.

Thanks again.


----------

